# [SOLVED] Hi, CRT monitor problem



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, I have a CRT monitor that is Samsung SyncMaster 957MB, I'm planning to replace it but at the moment I'm all out of money, so I ask you about one of the issue I'm having with it.

It's getting more and more weird "mutating" lines, you know when you drag your finger across the CRT screen and it leaves that mutating mark, you just wipe it off? I can't wipe these off and I've tried with all sort of products even some CRT cleaning devices and it's getting worse and worse...

Also I have distortion to the right which may have to do with my PC being to the right and it's interrupitng it's magnetic ability but the PC is down, and there is a desk between them, I nonetheless tried the monitor in another system and all is the same 

Is there any way to help those issues?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Hi, CRT monitor problem*

First, monitors are for your eyes...NOT YOUR FINGERS. Stop touching it. Second, you should only be using warm water with a little soap or proper screen cleaning fluid. Anything else, such as Windex or alcohol will damage the protective coating. If it still won't clean with those, it's too late and it's already damaged.

Most CRT screens have a "degauss" option in the setup menu. Select it and see if it helps. Aside from that, the screen is damaged.


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Hi, CRT monitor problem*

Deaguss wont help and I never touched it just gave an example


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Hi, CRT monitor problem*

Touching CRT screens (which are glass) wouldn't cause any "weird mutating lines". It's like touching a window. If there are any streaks or smudges, it was caused by something being smeared across the surface. 

It sounds like you are describing touching an LCD screen. 

In any case, clean (as noted above) and degauss (for the corner distortion). Aside from that, time for a replacement.


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Hi, CRT monitor problem*

No, when you are touching the LCD screen it's liquid crystal will dissolve around your finger but it will go back instantly, but on some CRT monitors if you put your finger to the screen and drag just a bit, it will leave an area of...well to explain it have you ever dropped water on the data side of a CD/DVD? like that. Now I have lines on my screen like that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hi, CRT monitor problem*

As Dogg said, a CRT screen is like glass and touching or dragging your finger across it will not have any effect on the display. It will leave marks or prints form the oil in your skin and those can be cleaned with hot water and a soft rag.
The only possibility I can think of is perhaps the protecting coating is "smearing". Other than that anything you see is originating from the display.
Can you see the problem areas with the monitor powered off?


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Hi, CRT monitor problem*

Well to see the problem you need bright light and when the monitor is off it is black xP

Nevermind though, I ordered a Samsung BX2231 backlight LED monitor to replace my dying Samsung 957MB.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hi, CRT monitor problem*

Good choice and I'm sure your viewing experience will be much improved.


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you, I have high hopes for this new monitor but they don't include a basic HDMI-HDMI cable with the monitor so I have to buy that, cheapskates..they only include a HDMI-DVI cable, very generous of them haha xD

Yesterday when I was in the store I was looking at the BX2231 and amazed how thin it is; of course my monitor is a CRT which has massive shell but I've seen TFT and LCD monitors and they are usually 2-4cm thick, this one is so thinner, very impressive


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh my god this BX2231 is the worst monitor ever.

Everybody says going from CRT to LCD is great but this is the worst stuff.

First of all, I only get 60hz refresh rate and ingame that is HIGHLY noticable for me who till now played at 85hz. Another thing is MAJOR ghosting and blurring of the image, it's like the responce time is 2000 hz. I think I will bring my 957MB back to play games smoothly and nicely.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Refresh rate isn't an issue with LCDs as it was with CRTs as the technology is different. The reason for the high refresh rates with CRT's was to overcome the flicker (which is a by product of how CRT's function). LCD screens do not flicker.

Ghosting is typically an issue with older LCD's or models with a high "response time". 

In any case, I've not had any issues with gaming on numerous panels. I would believe you just have faulty monitor, or you have a configuration issue. For LCD's, you should be using the native resolution of the screen for best results.


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm using the native 1080P Full HD resolution.

It doesn't have the flicker but it doesn't have the smoothness. You can easily notice the difference between 60fps and 85fps because the human eye goes up to about 82fps. When you move the mouse around you notice that it's choppy because your eyes have seen a lot of 85fps smoothness and it's like a 25fps movie now.

I see major ghosting in for example FIFA 2011, not as much ghosting as blurring the image, on my CRT normally I never had this issue. I decided to keep the BX2231 running but I'll have to do alot of getting used to...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is it connected? Using VGA cables can sometimes cause display issues.


----------



## SMRDcompany (Jul 2, 2009)

An HDMI-HDMI cable on HDMI slot 1. I tried all combinations like VGA-VGA included with the monitor, DVI-HDMI included with the monitor and all is the same. I tried both HDMI slots also with same results, and have tried it with another PC with same results (both HDMI and VGA).

I might be returning this one but I still ask is there anything I can do to fix this? I set the responce time to "faster" because this setting has least blur and ghosting, "fastest" has the most ghosting and "normal" has the most blur. Faster is the default setting also.

I have bleeding from the bottom of the monitor, dark blue almost purple light coming out, but that's not a problem, I can live with that, I only want the 2ms responce time I paid for...this monitor was the only copy and I have seen it working in the store all times, maybe because it worked for a very long time in the store all the time (on the back it says it was made in November 2010) somehow the image was distorted, or maybe they had this mailfunctioning copy and kept their mouth shut just to sell it to me..

I will be asking for another copy or refund..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a faulty monitor to me. I've used "standard" 5ms rated LCD's without any issues like you are describing.


----------

